# How many trucks do you need??



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Inquiring minds want to know? I just traded into a cool 84 CJ7-- for the ranch of course! Kathleen and I have 4 trucks for us, the farm has 3 more...


----------



## 53superM (Oct 29, 2015)

i got 2 already and im looking for another one. i got a 88' dodge 1500 w/ a 360 and a 4 speed. I was given a 90' cchevy 2500 that dont run. im looking for a 6.5 detroit and a nv3500 5 speed tranny. im trying to find a 12v 5.9 cummins for my dodge.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

azmike said:


> Inquiring minds want to know? I just traded into a cool 84 CJ7-- for the ranch of course! Kathleen and I have 4 trucks for us, the farm has 3 more...


You're not calling a CJ7 a truck, are you?!


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Of course it is a work truck, it does have a tail gate!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

My 14 year old bought an 87 YJ and I love it to "crop scout" with the top and doors off and maybe a cold one in the cup holder.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> You're not calling a CJ7 a truck, are you?!


Its a jeep thing, you wouldn't understand....

People used to have that saying on their windshields. Their right.... I wouldn't pay that much for a tin can with a plastic roof...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Second best day I've ever had was when I bought my Jeep.....best day was when I sold it 
Wouldn't mind a Scrambler however......


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

My brother in law has a scrambler. At least those are licensed as trucks


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

How many trucks do I "need" OR "have"?

I have 5 but prolly only "need" three.

Had a CJ5 (didn't count as a "truck" though) that I sold when I got the SxS. It was awful handy...cheaper than a SxS, can be licensed for roadway, more hoss pressure than SxS, pull better than SxS, and not too much bigger. It was just plain wore out, old and less than "reliable" for every-single-day use. If I had more area to travel in my daily routine, I prolly would have never bought the SxS to replace the Jeep.

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Need: 1. Have: 1. Want: 2 or 3.

All depends on budget and operation. Lately my half ton likes to pretend its a 1 ton. I can feel it is not. But it is pd for. And I cant see parting with it.

I would love a 19 something ext cab 1 ton for pulling and a nice gooseneck to go with it. But really dont have the scale to justify it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Also need one ton for farm plates. Struck out there before.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have 1 would like another. The '08 550 has been fine, although it seems to require a $1,000-$1,500 repair every 6-12 months. Still cheaper than payments by a long shot and no DEF.

Would really like a used 1 ton DSL 4WD reg cab. Have looked at a few dodges. I want an auto and I don't much care for dodge autos. Now looking at 07-10 GMs with duramax/ally. Mechanic friend has a '06 F-350 4WD cab chassis with aluminum flatbed, but has 6L diesel. He says he will stud the heads and "bulletproof" it. 
Son will be driving in a month and it would be nice to have another truck.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Before y'all start thinking I'm a BTO and won't associate with me anymore, let me explain the 5 trucks&#8230;They wouldn't add up to buy ONE good truck. The Dually-a '94 Ford flatbed 460 gas 221,xxx miles- can only afford to be driven while hooked to trailer and making money. My "good" truck is a 97 chevy ½ ton Z71 gasser with 371,xxx miles. Daughter drives my 97 "low mileage" S10- ONLY 157,xxx miles. Have an 198? Dodge D50 that my uncle gave me-has topper and is 4 wd. Keep it full of grease, twine, tools, replacement parts, etc&#8230;goes to hay field when something breaks town. NO license on it.
They're all dependable (relatively speaking) but I couldn't get 5 grand out of the whole lot of em.
73, Mark


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> All depends on budget and operation. Lately my half ton likes to pretend its a 1 ton. I can feel it is not. But it is pd for. And I cant see parting with it.


 My old F-150 was on it's third rear end 'cause I did the same thing and felt the same way. I finally gave it to the guy that works for me and it's still going strong with 278K + miles. Now I'm down to two trucks, '04 C2500 (Junk) and '05 F-350, both diesels.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have my Cummins then a throwaway chevy for a plow truck, the wife has her Jeep Liberty. Have a semi and hopper bottom, two tandem grain truck, and three straight trucks.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Wife drives 08 Colorado, 2004 Chevrolet 3/4 ton 4x4, 6.0 gas manual 5 speed w/hay bed, main driver,
2010 GMC 3500 automatic 6.0 gas with cannonball hay bed, 1995 4900 international dt466 7speed transmission with 18 ft flatbed dump


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

You guys are making me feel inferior. I only have one truck.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

I have an '01 Dodge 2500 cummins w/6 speed, a 93 Jeep Wrangler for checking cows and general goofing off, and a GMC 6500 dump truck.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Main pickup is 2008 Chevy HD2500 with duramax. Have a 98 Chevy K2500 with 5.7 gas, oldest son has 91 dodge 3/4 4x4 with 5.9 cummins and auto, younger son has the 87 jeep YJ. Also have 88 Chevy S10 dedicated to turkey barns only for biosecurity purposes (only goes from house to barns). 69 GMC tandem grain truck and 89 Volvo semi tractor on either hopper bottom or drop deck. Wife drives a '12 Suburban.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

1 truck! '04 Chev 3500, 4x4 SRW, reg cab, 8' pickup bed w/gooseneck hitch, 8.1 liter gas, Allison, 9900 lb GVWR.

Pulls a 24' DO gooseneck 7 ton GVWR trailer just fine.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

IMG 0258




__
T & R Hay Farms


__
Feb 25, 2014








Well,

If we are talking trucks, My dad and I own a 1996 Volvo Day Cab with a Cat C9K engine. It has been a good purchase since my old boss had tipped it over attached to and end dump and we added a new cab and had it on the road again with only $2,200 into it. In the last 3 years we have put roughly 75,000 miles on it and only little hiccup with an injector issue.

For pickups we own a 2002 Chevy K3500 dually, that pulls a 40' gooseneck. Its has been the back bone to starting our operation and has treated us well.

Would like to pick up another Volvo for our 2nd step deck we purchased late this summer.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have quite a few trucks between the dairy and crop and hay operation. Two very important trucks are the service trucks one is stocked heavy to take care of mechanical things plus carry fuel oil parts etc. The the other is used for maintenance to the buildings and grounds we have a lot of buildings, real estate rentals and farmhouses that one has a bucket on it as well for high reach jobs


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a Kawasaki Mule. Does that count? :huh:


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You bet that Mule you would count. my trusty Ranger is my favorite pickup


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

endrow said:


> You bet that Mule you would count. my trusty Ranger is my favorite pickup


Good deal, I don't feel so bad now. It has a tailgate, and a SMV sign on the back. :lol:


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

A 1980 F150 straight 6, just sits there as a tool box and spare supply holder placed strategically away from the other buildings. A 1984 S-10 V6 Ext 4x4 that sits idle, nothing wrong other than has just sat idle for oh 11 years. 1993 F150 straight 6, was the beater farm truck until fuel pump failed. Been sitting for nigh on 4 years. Fords were my late grandfathers. Gotta have a few just sitting.

Now on to productive trucks. 2004 Chevy 1500 4.8 Ext 4x4, my Cowboy Cadillac turned light farm truck, still daily driver. 2013 2500 6.7 Cummins Full Crew 4x4 that does all the hauling anymore.

Use my 4 wheeler for most all chores, keep putting off on a side by side because I wait on the next big improvement. Problem is the perfect utv has not been made; 1000cc minimum 4x4 selectable diff lock, removable sides for flat bed, 15 inch clearance, snorkeled without losing bed or right behind your head, power shift, and affordable. Should've never sold my lifted 86 Yota 22r 5 speed 4x4 with flatbed.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

BWfarms, sort of like this one?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike said:


> Tower.JPG
> 
> BWfarms, sort of like this one?


Your grass is looking like it could use a good watering.... .

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> A 1980 F150 straight 6, just sits there as a tool box and spare supply holder placed strategically away from the other buildings. A 1984 S-10 V6 Ext 4x4 that sits idle, nothing wrong other than has just sat idle for oh 11 years. 1993 F150 straight 6, was the beater farm truck until fuel pump failed. Been sitting for nigh on 4 years. Fords were my late grandfathers. Gotta have a few just sitting.
> 
> Now on to productive trucks. 2004 Chevy 1500 4.8 Ext 4x4, my Cowboy Cadillac turned light farm truck, still daily driver. 2013 2500 6.7 Cummins Full Crew 4x4 that does all the hauling anymore.
> 
> Use my 4 wheeler for most all chores, keep putting off on a side by side because I wait on the next big improvement. Problem is the perfect utv has not been made; 1000cc minimum 4x4 selectable diff lock, removable sides for flat bed, 15 inch clearance, snorkeled without losing bed or right behind your head, power shift, and affordable. Should've never sold my lifted 86 Yota 22r 5 speed 4x4 with flatbed.


Speaking of things being put off: I'm putting off another new diesel truck purchase
1 because I cant afford one and 2 because I'm not comfortable with DEF and 3 because I cant really afford one.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Very similar Mike, mine was regular cab and IH Red.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike, what grass?? June in AZ is fairly hot and dry!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Sadly I couldn't find a profile pic of the Yota, so this will have to do. Notice the lack of doors? Air conditioning, seriously, and I liked driving around like this, easy getting in and out a lot. I did put the doors on most rainy days and winter.








This is the workhorse


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I should mention I use to use the wife's 02 Civic with 5 speed to check cows and as my other mobile toolbox. Still have the Civic, don't know why, but it doesn't really need the 710 topped off (wife), 2 windows don't roll down (damn drivers side but at least AC is cold), the AC pump squeals, windshield is cracked almost in a complete circle, gotta put key in door and pull handle or else it locks before you can get it open, various dents from other cars believed it or not (wife has managed to drive up a 10 foot snow pile she couldn't see in a cul de sac as I was yelling go left.) She ran over somebody's entire exhaust system with me again as a passenger yelling go left. Needs new brake rotors, hops real bad when braking now. Air bags have never deployed and nor do I think they ever will, I haven't taken it in on the recall hoping Honda will be kind again when the wife kills the 2014 Accord 6speed (great car by the way). Needs catalytic converter and one O2 sensor replaced, won't pass inspection in NC.

Tires are 50ish percent, great fuel economy, perfect kids first car if you don't care about them lol. It's for sale make an offer lol. I'll keep buying Honda's the damn things are TANKS!!!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

BWfarms said:


> I should mention I use to use the wife's 02 Civic with 5 speed to check cows and as my other mobile toolbox. Still have the Civic, don't know why, but it doesn't really need the 710 topped off (wife), 2 windows don't roll down (damn drivers side but at least AC is cold), the AC pump squeals, windshield is cracked almost in a complete circle, gotta put key in door and pull handle or else it locks before you can get it open, various dents from other cars believed it or not (wife has managed to drive up a 10 foot snow pile she couldn't see in a cul de sac as I was yelling go left.) She ran over somebody's entire exhaust system with me again as a passenger yelling go left. Needs new brake rotors, hops real bad when braking now. Air bags have never deployed and nor do I think they ever will, I haven't taken it in on the recall hoping Honda will be kind again when the wife kills the 2014 Accord 6speed (great car by the way). Needs catalytic converter and one O2 sensor replaced, won't pass inspection in NC.
> 
> Tires are 50ish percent, great fuel economy, perfect kids first car if you don't care about them lol. It's for sale make an offer lol. I'll keep buying Honda's the damn things are TANKS!!!


Evidently better than the old man's Honda minivan he used to have (actually still sitting in front of the old Shiner house). Had the transmission rebuilt in it three times, and it still won't shift right...

He drove it like the old two-speed powerglides back in the 50's... when he wanted to shift, let off the gas to get it to shift, otherwise it'd just stay in the same gear til the engine was screaming...

Honda dealer couldn't rebuild it under warranty, so they sent it to a transmission shop... they rebuilt it three times and it never would work right for more than a week after it came back.

After the extended warranty was up, he had it rebuilt at a former race transmission builder that I've had farm truck transmissions rebuilt at-- guy used to race and was in so many wrecks he was broke all to pieces and stooped over like a hunchback... but he knew transmissions! Hired a couple guys to pull them out and put them in, and he'd sit at the bench and rebuild them. Told me that those Honda transaxles are SO finicky that even the FACTORY can't rebuild them and get them to work right... they usually just get a reman from the company, but that's twice the price... that's why the dealer's won't touch them and send them to Granatelli or wherever else... Told me even the OIL needs to be the Honda oil if it has a chance of shifting right... other brands SAY they're compatible with the Honda oil specs but the transmissions won't shift right with them.

He put Honda oil in it after the rebuild and I think it shifted right for about a month, then went back to the same old pattern... but of course he said that it'd do that, only he figured it'd work right maybe for a couple weeks, so it actually beat his prognosis...

[email protected] thing was ALWAYS turning on some light or other for "service"... seems the Japanese do NO maintenance on their own, but are sticklers for dealer maintenance, so the stupid Jap cars are programmed to turn the service light on if you look at it crosseyed... that's how the Japs like it...

Wouldn't have one-- total PITA...

Later! OL JR


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My grandfather's cattle truck when he was in the cattle business he bought new in 1944. Up to 2 years ago you could run it and drive it. It is mine now one of these days I'm going to drive it again


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice Dodge, I liked the straight trucks that the fenders would swing straight forward on for easy access.

My cousin is still using his T80 Dodge, the one I yanked the gas motor and dropped a 3208 Cat in for him.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Too many but i can't help myself. Freightliner tractor on the hay trailers, Western Star with a 24' deck. 2 Ford louisville grain trucks. Ford f350 Superduty (2003 last of the 7.3's) set up as a service truck. 2 GMC k 2500's 4x4's for haying. (98,99) GM 3500 4x4 dually service truck(98). 2 GM 1500 4x4's (2012,2015). Looks like a parking lot here. Once a truck is registered in Ab you don't need an inspection if you don't let the insurance lapse so all the pickups stay insured year round. Our land is spread out so basically we need a truck in the summer for every operator. Also we keep at least one truck fairly new do to the 90 miles to the nearest town. I love the 2012 GM so we bought a 2015 before they changed things too much. Not too happy with it yet but the fuel economy sure went up at least.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Having too many trucks is about like having too many tractors.....not a problem.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We've got a couple but only need one. A 2001 srw gas F350 rusted out beater and we just inherited a fancy drw Dodge with cummins in it. We also have a 1985 suzuki I've been piecing back together to use as a side by side.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Down sizing ranch vehicle.


----------

